# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  El humor y la Magia.

## Calsetiin

Como es mas normal, un mago intenta ser carismático, gracioso y/o chistoso (no digo que siempre).
Muchos tienen la chispa de humor necesaria, otros tienen un repertorio de chistes inmenso, otros son espontáneos, y otros que simplemente son graciosos.

Testimonios:
"Hola, soy el mago Pepe, pero algo anda mal, cuento chistes, hago bromas, hasta tengo muchos chascos (objetos en broma) que son muy buenos, pero nadie se rie de mi"
"Eh hecho un curso de payasos, hago payasadas y chistes, pero no dan resultados en mis presentaciones. Creen que sera mi vestimenta? O que debo de no pintarme los labios, no se que hacer. Saludos, Firulays Gomez desde España."
"Me llamo Gaas y pertenezco a MagiaPotagia.com. Soy muy timido y no me animo a hacer bromas con la gente, con gente cercana logro hacerlo, pero con desconocidos no muevo un solo pelo en cuanto a risas. Me podrian dar un consejo?"

********Cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia*********

La comedia es una alternativa al crear un numero o acto. Para ello, debes de pensar que tipo de comedia es.
♥ Literal 
♦ Clasica
♣ Espontanea
♠ Chistes, entre otros.

Quieres hacer algo literal con la magia? Piensa un tipo de juego y le creas una historia muy literal con lo que estas haciendo, pero no dejes que tu rutina sea una payasada y no deje de ser lo que buscas, que es impresionar. Un ejemplo? Cuentas que un As de luz te dira el camino a la carta del espectador, magicamente aparece un *As de Luz* sobre la baraja con una carta en medio, el 6 de ♣ que es la carta elegida.

Si quieres algo mas normal o 'clasico', le terminas buscando lo gracioso a una rutina, como es la de los malabares de Tamariz, hace payasadas con tus elementos y dejas que la gente se ria contigo, NO DE TI.

Para ser espontaneo, eso quedara en tu confianza y/o descaro con las personas, te aprovechas para hacer chistes o bromas con el espectador o con vos mismo, osea, lo unico que tienes planeado es sobre tu rutina y la historia nada mas, independientemente si ya es o no de humor.

Chistes, chistes y chistes, es algo que gusta, pero digamos la verdad, la gente quiere verte hacer magia, no chistes. No digo que este mal, pero abusarse de esto causara que la gente piense si eres un payaso no un mago.

__________________________________________________  _______________

Para estudiar la comedia desde adentro, tienes que conocerte a vos internamente primero, si no sabes que cosas te hacen reir, como pretendes hacer reir a alguien mas?

La psicologia de la persona es muy similar entre nosotros, por lo tanto, un 90% de la gente a la cual le digas algo que a vos te dio gracia, a ellos también. Si a vos te da gracia hablar de perros en una rutina, hazlo, no busques la risa del espectador, hazlo natural, si la buscas muy dificilmente escupira una carcajada, tal vez te miren con cara rara. Lo mas importante, si no disfrutas las bromas que haces, quieres que alguien mas lo disfrute? 
No te rias de vos, riete con ellos, o contigo en su defecto.
No te burles ni gastes demasiado a alguien, que tomes a una persona para broma es divertido, para vos y para los espectadores, incluida nuestra victima, pero un minimo exeso, ya esta mal, cuida mucho esto, si solo haces dos bromas con esa persona, esta bien, si con 5 veces sigue siendo gracioso esta bien tambien, pero la 20º vez ya es pesado y resulta repelente.
Algo tiene que ser dos veces bueno y efectivo.
Si hablar sobre pelos hizo reir a alguien, bromea con ello una vez mas, la 3º ya difícilmente causara gracia.
No sos espontaneo y crees que esto te juega en contra? Aprovecha y ponte a escuchar chistes como nunca en tu vida, esto da ideas y te vas conociendo sobre que te da gracia y que no.
Muchisimo cuidado con los temas y los espectadores, por mas obvio que sea, no le vas a hablar sobre sexualidad a un niño, ni realizar humor negro con alguien enfermo y/o de otro color de piel, puede ser altamente ofensivo (si, es obvio todo esto que estoy diciendo, pero nunca esta de mas repetirlo).
Hoy pasaste una noche hablando de magia con alguna maga que nombraron en dicho tema, ella o vos dijiste algo que fue gracioso, porque no utilizarlo con otro espectador? Esto es experiencia. o tal vez, hablaste sobre la comida de avion con alguien y no causo gracia, o esa persona tuvo una mala experiencia, o simplemente es malo, intenta con otra persona en otra ocacion.

El secreto maximo? Tu cara es seria, confundida, estas llorando, o lo que sea, pero en tu interior, un mar de risas y carcajadas quiere salir, al no hacerlo vos, se lo transmites a quien te este escuchando o mirando y a esa persona le dan ganas de reir. Suena raro no? Pero curiosamente es la verdad, no intentes hacer reir a alguien con algo de lo que vos no reirias, tal vez da resultado, pero no sera muy grande. 

Que pasa si alguien bromea con vos y la gente se burla de lo que haces? Usa tu imaginacion, si tienes verguenza o temor a lo que piensa la otra persona, no uses la comedia de tu lado. Si te dicen que tu peinado es feo, haz mencion al pelado que tienes al lado que esta mas pendiente de tu cabeza que en tus cartas, o que tu madre no tubo dinero para la peluqueria por eso no fuiste, no lo se.




Creo que mas adelante lo apliare mas. Esto son solo algunas tecnicas sobre hacer comedia, a algunos les resulte mas facil que a otros, eso es cosa individual. Es totalemente criticable y cuestionable, ya que nadie escribio sobre esto, o por lo menos teniendo la verdadera y unica razon, solo es lo que yo estudie sobre comedia en teatro, espero que les ayude. 

Saludos.

----------


## MagNity

_"La psicologia de la persona es muy similar entre nosotros, por lo tanto,  un 90% de la gente a la cual le digas algo que a vos te dio gracia, a  ellos también"
_Lo siento pero no comparto este comentario, almenos no de forma genérica. Para empezar solo un ejemplo, las estadísticas y estudios de mercado (són psicologos quien trabajan esto) no se pueden aplicar por igual en todo el mundo, solo el tema por ejemplo como el del sexo, los americanos hablan sin problemas en estos estudios y no mienten, algo que si ocurre en España (por poner un ejemplo solo). Pero quizás es irme por otros lares, vamos más directo al tema de bromas.
Yo, soy fan de Rowan Atkinson, a mi mujer no le hace ni pizca de gracia, a mi no me gusta ni el humor de lo "absurdo" Americano ni el humor Español de "Cruz y Raya", "Faemino y Cansado" o "Los Morancos", todos ellos reconocidos humoristas. Pero de igual forma que me encanta el humor inglés, tambien me encanta humor como el "tricicle" que curiosamente en Inglaterra tuvieron un primer estreno horroso (y aquí fue un triunfo) y ¿porquè? porque para empezar, dejando de lado al individuo en si, existe una diferenciación de humor por culturas. Al catalán gusta de un humor diferente al andaluz afincado en Cataluña y estos tambien diferentes al argentino. Es por eso que "Tricicle" tuvo que adaptar sus gags, al igual que hace Le Luthiers, porque aparte de las diferencias y particularidades de lenguas, tambien existen diferencia de costumbres y otras que hacen que un chiste, gag, broma... sea graciosa en una región y en otra no.

----------


## Calsetiin

Es verdad lo que dices, por eso necesitas cancha con los espectadores, pero si algo es verdad tambien, son humores diferentes, lo que cambia son temas, vocabulario y demas, cantidad y tipo de espectaculo, y sobre todo que tipo de humor regional. Tenes que estudiar sobre la gente a la cual te presentas, aunque no los conozcas los dira su aspecto. Hay humor universal y como ese tendremos que trabajar nosotros si aspiramos a ser grandes (no basta con hacer reir a un solo grupo de persona)

Al igual que Nity, todos pueden dar su opinion, estas son tecnicas que me dieron a mi de como llevar el humor a una presentacion, pueden ser o no verdad, o pueden o no servir.

Entre otras cosas, buen aporte el tuyo  :Smile1:

----------


## Suami

El tema es bueno en sí, ya que ayuda a personas que son nuevas en esto para tener un norte que seguir. Personalmente puedo aportar que también ayuda mucho estudiar a la clase de personas con la que uno se presenta, y de acuerdo a las situaciones lanzar uno que otro chiste. Creo haber leido algo sobre esto en La Buena Magia de Darwin Ortiz, quien decía que ante cualquier situación espontánea que salga en pleno acto, hay que aprovecharse de ello, ya que pueden salir bromas muy divertidas por alguna situación X salida de una presentación, es lo que hago yo al menos y me ha dado buenos resultados. Saludos

----------


## Calsetiin

> ante cualquier situación espontánea que salga en pleno acto, hay que aprovecharse de ello, ya que pueden salir bromas muy divertidas por alguna situación X salida de una presentación


Diste en el clavo, seria mas centrado si lo ponemos en que:* La situacion es tu cómplice*, y si, lo que dijiste, aprovecharnos de eso.

----------


## chamflim

"mago" con muchos chistes y poca magia = Bufon
si se hace magia se hace magia .. otra cosa es la presentacion de un juego ..la oportunidad de meter un gags , de decir algo gracioso .. pero no contar chistes explicitamente hablando,eso mejor se lo dejamos a los humoristas xd.
Hay que buscar un equilibrio en su justa medida ... si se busca que te llamen mago ..

Pd: No entro en la definicion de payaso .. pero aclaro que me irrita que siempre se utilice esa palabra .. hay mas adjetivos para un buhonero

----------


## Ritxi

No se Chamflin. A mi a veces se me acusa de hacer demasiado; pero soy asi y a mis espectadores les gusta. 
Tal como dices hay que saber buscar un equilibrio cosa que no es fácil ya que cada persona tiene un baremo diferente.

----------


## chamflim

> No se Chamflin. A mi a veces se me acusa de hacer demasiado; pero soy asi y a mis espectadores les gusta. 
> Tal como dices hay que saber buscar un equilibrio cosa que no es fácil ya que cada persona tiene un baremo diferente.


Ritxi , ¿para que intentar parececer gracioso si tienes menos sal que un azucarero? .. 
yo creo que se puede ser un buen mago y no contar un solo "chiste" y que el sarcasmo, no hace falta mucha gracia, tambien es una forma de presentacion .. por ejemplo mira el humor negro ingles ..¿que tiene de humor? de sarcasmo lo que quieras pero de humor a la española no lo veo ninguna coincidencia.
Si eres serio, por mucho que te esfuerces en parecer gracioso siempre te faltara algo y eso puede ser un error para un mago.
Igual de malo es un mago al que se le ven los "trucos" que un chiste mal contado, por eso creo, y va contra mi naturaleza, que abusar del humor para la magia no es de magos .. y mas si el humor es desgraciado .. si no eres gracioso tambien puedes utilizar la musica para tus rutinas, aunque claro para eso no hay que estancarse en una disciplina o en unos juegos que se basen en el dialogo 
Habra que buscar nuestra personalidad y adecuarla a la magia que podamos realizar.  
Saludos

----------


## Ritxi

Chamflim, yo no he dicho que no sea gracioso, todo lo contrario, creo que es uno de mis puntos fuertes y el problema es que a vces substituyo magia por cachondeo

----------


## chamflim

No nos hemos entendido .. me refiero a generalidades no a casos particulares
como bien dices cada artista es un mundo ( no con estas palabras ) y cada uno debe buscar su equilibrio .. si eres gracioso aprovecha el don .. ganate a tu publico con gags , chistes o lo que te venga bien .. es loable y aconsejable, pero si no se tiene gracia, para los que nos leeen sin haber definido su personaje, no insistas, ya que puedes tener un fracaso generalizado como artista y no ser por tu tecnica, sino por tu enfoque .. ¿me explique mejor?
saludos.

----------


## Ritxi

Si, ahora si te entendí, culpa mia seguro   :Cool:

----------


## Calsetiin

> Si eres serio, por mucho que te esfuerces en parecer gracioso siempre te faltara algo y eso puede ser un error para un mago.


No estoy de acuerdo con esa afirmacion, el que seas serio no te juega en contra para hacer humor, puede jugarte a favor. Un MAGO no busca hacer un show de chistes, entonces, si alguien va a contar chistes acompañados de magia, lo dejemos como un "showman", no como un mago...

----------


## fran fortuna

No es lo mismo tener una actitud seria que una personalidad seria, creo que hay está el tema de lo que habla Chamflim.

Creo que el humor es muy subjetivo, y que es una cosa que no se debe analizar más de lo necesario (el humor muy manoseado muerde, esto es un hecho).
Yo llevo ya unos años haciendo cosas de humor gráfico (ey, en serio, algunos intentamos vivir de cosas así) y puedo decir que en los casos que conozco de compañeros, amigos y colegas el humor es una cosa muy relacionada con la personalidad y con como uno ve la vida.

El humor es pura filosofía, y la filosofía es humor...os puedo dar ejemplos, no os creáis que lo digo por decir.
Diogenes: Vivía en un barril y se rebozó en caca para ir a una fiesta de postín.
Aristóteles: Convencidísimo de que su mejor amigo se había reencarnado en un perro.
Sócrates: Fue condenado a morir envenenado con cicuta, y la tomó de buena gana para demostrar que era buen ciudadano.

La verdad que son ejemplos bastante cacafuter, pero me dan risa.
Sea como sea, lo que yo creo que no puedes hacer es intentar hacer un humor que no sea acorde a tu personalidad, porque viene a ser como intentar que un gorila se ponga un tutú.
Ea.

----------


## Magicmaxi

Es muy curioso pero puede que todos de alguna manera tengaís razón,mi humilde opinión es que si tienes carisma,conectas con el público y eres gracioso pues fenomenal porque según los espectadores que he hablado después de un show les parece mejor que ademas de magia se pueda creer una situación divertida(claro mientras no hagas un show serio o de mentalismo obviamente).Está claro que como su nombre indica,un show de magia tiene que predominar la magia pero si el hilo conductor es cómico me parece una mezcla perfecta,por otro lado hay una cosa que se llama sobreactuar y una de las definiciones es exagerar o reaccionar de una manera no acorde a lo que estás haciendo,es decir no puedes forzar algo,en este caso hacer gracia si no estás capacitado,para mí lo principal es tener la seguridad e intentar transmitir al público e insisto que bajo mi humilde opinion si se tiene una pequeña base de interpretación te va ayudar mucho,lo puedo asegurar,no es imprescindible hacer cursos de arte dramático,podemos leer libros sobre este tema.

----------


## chamflim

> No estoy de acuerdo con esa afirmacion, el que seas serio no te juega en contra para hacer humor, puede jugarte a favor. Un MAGO no busca hacer un show de chistes, entonces, si alguien va a contar chistes acompañados de magia, lo dejemos como un "showman", no como un mago...


haber Calsetin .. ser un *PERSONAJE* serio no esta reñido con el humor .. y doy la clave sarcasmo y/o humor ingles.
hay que diferenciar entre la pesona "Fulano de tal" y el personaje "magicfulano" , ¿hasta hay de acuerdo? o ¿tal vez conoces a alguien que no se "trasforme" al actuar?
Magicmaxi lo dice bien claro ..*sobreactuar*, ese es el error. si tu actuacion es seria no puedes contar un chiste como Chiquito de la calzada (exagerando un poco) pero si puedes hacerlo como Eugenio, no se si los conoceras al ser argentino, uno es un desmadre y el otro era como una estatua de hielo, pero los dos son humoristas. 
respecto a lo del "showman" lo dejo bien claro, creo :



> "mago" con muchos chistes y poca magia = Bufon
> si se hace magia se hace magia .. otra cosa es la presentacion de un juego ..la oportunidad de meter un gags , de decir algo gracioso .. pero no contar chistes explicitamente hablando,eso mejor se lo dejamos a los humoristas xd.
> Hay que buscar un equilibrio en su justa medida ... si se busca que te llamen mago ..


y si si no tienes gracia ..sigo pensando igual, busca otra forma hay muchas ..y adecua tu show a tu personaje, el cual debes adecuar a tu personalidad, si quieres seguir en este mundillo y no pasar desapercibido, claro esta.
y puede que este equivocado ..pero es mi forma de verlo.

----------


## chamflim

> Si, ahora si te entendí, culpa mia seguro


en tal caso sera culpa mia por intentar ser escueto .. no soy capaz de escribir discursos como Coloclom o Sergio .. jo jo jo espero no se lo tomen a mal ..porque me van a crujir  :Wink1:

----------


## S. Alexander

> en tal caso sera culpa mia por intentar ser escueto .. no soy capaz de escribir discursos como Coloclom o Sergio .. jo jo jo espero no se lo tomen a mal ..porque me van a crujir


xD ¡¡¡¡Cruje tu rutina!!!!

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## chamflim

> xD ¡¡¡¡Cruje tu rutina!!!!
> 
> Un abrazo mágico
> 
> S. Alexander


¡¡¡¡No puedo !!! Es mas facil que un camello pase por el ojo de una aguja ,que que yo cambie mi rutina.
Es mas te aseguro, que antes de eso,conseguire que esboces una sonrisa aunque para ello tenga que ir a Toledo y correrte por el Callejon del Diablo a gorrazos vestido de Pipi Lastrum.
 :001 005: 
un saludo

----------


## S. Alexander

No sé cómo me imaginaréis, pero estoy todo el día sonriendo y riéndome. Con solo que te acerques a mí y me digas: Soy Chamflin, abriré los ojos con sorpresa a la vez que abro la boca con una sonrisa y digo: ¡Hombreeeee!  :Wink1: 

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## ardogwyddon

Como me dijo uno de mis profes mágicos: la magia en sí es graciosa. Otra cosa es que el actuante sea más o menos gracioso. Según la psicología del engaño qué engañados nos tiene. En magia es lícito meter humor sin olvidar nuestro objetivo "Hacer magia" (tal vez no sea el mío pero es así) A partir de este punto voy a echar un pequeño charlote. Intentaré no desviarme del tema.

Hoy en día hay muchos magos que hacen la denominada "magia cómica". Lo digo así porque, como he dicho al principio, la magia es cómica (ej: conejos pasa pasa, bolsa-huevo, huevo pañuelo, Monalisa McComb, hasta David Copperfield volando hace gracia) Ahora bien, para hacer humor hay que saber hacer humor al igual que para hacer magia hay que saber hacer magia. La pregunta es ¿chistes y magia o humor y magia? Si nos desviamos de nuestro objetivo como magos cómicos acabaremos siguiendo la estructura chiste-chiste-juego-chiste-chiste o chiste-inicio de juego-chiste-climax. Tampoco vamos a ser unos cuentachistes que hacen magia. El humor es un arte, al igual que la magia. Debemos encontrar un equilibrio para ello. 

Las pautas, que desde mi humilde opinión, he aprendido (correctas o no) y que personalmente creo necesarias para incluir humor en un show de magia son las que expongo a continuación (siempre desde el punto de vista magia-humor):

1. Para hacer humor hay que saber. Puede que tus amigos se partan la caja con tus chistes. Ellos te conocen pero tu público no. No es lo mismo ser gracioso que ser cómico. Un cómico puede decirte que tu padre ha muerto de cáncer y tu partirte de la risa. A un gracioso le partes a cara.

2. Hay que sabe comunicar. Saber comunicar no es sólo saber decir las cosas si no saber CÓMO decirlas. Aparte un buen comunicador sabe escuchar

3. Adaptar los chistes a tu personalidad. Puede que este, o este otro chiste, te hayan hecho gracia cuando se lo has escuchado a alguien pero tal vez tú no vas a contarlo de igual manera. Esto nos lleva a que tenemos que adecuar los chistes a nuestro estilo.

4. Ser creativo. Si contamos los chistes que cuentan otros, cuando empecemos a hablar, la gente se aburrirá y siempre realizará esas odiosas comparaciones "el otro era mejor" "es como tal y cual" "no es suyo" como ejemplo: _“¿Cómo te llamas?” “Paco” “Anda, como mi tío Juan” (a quién no le han dicho “Anda eso se lo escuché a Juan Tamariz)_ Llevado al término de la magia ¿Quién no ha hecho un siempre 6 y le han dicho que ese juego es de Tamariz (o le han comparado con él)?  Si eres creativo podrás escribir tus propios chistes, crear situaciones cómicas o, simplemente, no hacer nada que por ello tienes inteligencia.

5. Ser consciente de tus capacidades. Si lo tuyo no es el humor, por favor no intentes hacerlo. Tampoco intentes forzar la situación o sobreactuarla.

6. Estudiar cómo hacer humor. Hay muchos libros, cursos, vídeos, etc… que nos enseñan a ser “graciosos o cómicos” No está de más aprender algo de teoría en este sentido.

7. Analiza lo que te gusta y le gusta a los demás. ¿Por qué funciona, cuáles son sus claves? Pueden ser series de televisión, películas, libros, sketch,…Una vez lo tengas claro puedes, a partir de ello, crear tus propias situaciones cómicas (la repetición de algo “popular” funciona de maravilla)

8. Humor universal. Si no quieres pegarte una leche actuando en diversos sitios, ni quieres pasarte el día modificando tu show para adecuarlo al público, deberías crear un humor universal. Aquí os dejo unos ejemplos de mi cosecha que utilizo en mis shows y funcionan con todos los públicos._ “¿Cómo te llamas?” “Paco” “¿Seguro?” - “¿Cómo te llamas?” “Paco” “Es un placer para ti conocerme” – “¿quieres verlo por atrás?” “Si” (se lo pongo en la nuca)_

9. No todo el humor es hablado. El humor puede darse por lo que contemos, lo que hagamos, lo que utilicemos y lo que suceda.
*Lo que contamos:* (Con unas tijeras en la mano) _“¿Alguien quiere probarlo? El otro día uno de la primera fila quiso probarlo, mira, le tiré las tijeras y le di en todo el corazón. Nos pasamos unas risas… Todos menos él."_
*Lo que hagamos.* _(Skilldiny – mudo)_ Va a hacer desaparecer un pañuelo, hace un falso depósito, da unos pases y muestra que el pañuelo ha desaparecido (el público en todo momento ha visto cómo tira el pañuelo a un lado)
*Lo que utilicemos.* Objetos extraños,  material exagerado, elementos que no funcionan correctamente….
*Lo que suceda.* Realizamos unas acciones pero nos dan un resultado diferente al esperado (para ello es necesario que el público conozca qué es lo que debería suceder)

10. Tenemos que conocer los mecanismos del humor. El humor puede darse por exageración, por repetición, por resultados inesperados, por respuestas inadecuadas, por colocación de unos elementos lógicos en una situación que no es la suya, por el absurdo. En este caso se utilizan mucho en lenguaje los juegos de palabras.

En resumen, para meter humor en nuestra magia tenemos que conocernos y conocer los mecanismos del humor  y, especialmente, tenemos que conocer al dedillo nuestra magia para saber si podemos o no podemos meter humor en ella.

Aunque tengo más sobre este tema, creo que este decálogo podría servir en este hilo. Perdonad por la charla. Es mi punto de vista al respecto.

----------


## Edo Sánchez

Disculpen pero que entienden por Magia Cómica?

----------


## fran fortuna

Ardogwyddon, tu explicación me parece muy útil y buena, pero como hablar sobre el humor de manera tan seria es un delito federal, tendremos que matarte...eso sí, no te preocupes, nos juntamos diez o doce y te matamos bien y rápido (lo que es matar correctamente), sin enseñamiento y sin mala baba; ¡ah! y desayunado, porque todo el mundo sabe que matar con el estómago vació es muy poco ético.

Capichocopanda yo no se muy bien definir "magia cómica" pero a mi es un término que me suena a: lo que los adultos CREEN que les hace gracia a los niños. Sin embargo creo que debería ser algo totalmente diferente...definitivamente diferente.

----------


## ardogwyddon

*"Fran Fortuna"*, también podías ser "Fran Ducados" (que te lo habrán dicho infinidad de veces) Si me vais a matar que sea por la noche que es cuando duermo. Pero hacedlo sin dolor, no vaya a ser que me despierte y luego no pueda conciliar el sueño.

*"Capitanchocopanda"*: según la definición (errónea) de la Wikipedia: _Magia cómica es un tipo de ilusionismo en el cual se aplica el humor como su eje fundamental._ Realmente sería algo así (desde mi punto de vista): Magia cómica es un tipo de ilusionismo en el cual se utiliza el humor como medio,o herramienta, en la realización de un efecto mágico. Por cierto, si miras en la Wiki y pulsas en los nombres de los magos aparecerán futbolistas, eso sí que es magia.

----------


## S. Alexander

¡Buenas!:

Para mí esto es magia cómica: 



Para mí esto ya no es magia cómica, es magia con humor: 



Para mí la magia cómica usa la magia como contexto para crear humor. Si lo que es el humor no es el objetivo final, no es para mí un mago cómico, aunque te desternilles durante todo el acto. En el primer aniversario que tuve con mi pareja, me llevó a un pub (en el que conocí además esa noche a Woody Aragón) y vi en directo al mago con el que más me he reído hasta ahora, fue hora y media de no parar de reírse. Y sin embargo cada efecto era potente y salió todo el mundo con sensación de magia, no de humor. 

Claro, que hablo para mí... =P

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Edo Sánchez

Mi pregunta era porque ninguno de los post escritos en este tema se corresponden a lo que se conoce como Magia Cómica.
La Magia Cómica en resumidas cuentas tiene como una de sus principales características la constante lucha del protagonista frente a las dificultades de la vida, y la manera en la que estos enfrentan esa lucha es lo que precisamente causa gracia. Por lo general es un personaje con vicios y defectos, y en su constante lucha son estos mismos defectos los que generan finales generalmente felices .En el caso del mago el conflicto por lo general es consigo mismo, luchando por superar sus torpezas cuando en realidad estas acciones en vez de arruinarlo todo terminan causando mas magia aun. 
A continuación dejo unos videos que ejemplifican un poco mas esto:







También me gustaría aclarar que la Magia Cómica no se somete al punto de vista de ustedes, no se trata de decir "desde mi punto de vista.." Haciendo una analogía (un tanto extrema) seria como que alguien diga que desde su punto de vista la Tierra es cuadrada..La Magia Cómica no tiene relación con los chistes, de hecho el mago cómico por lo general no cuenta chistes y aun así sigue siendo cómico. 
Esto no significa que alguien que cuente chistes no pueda hacer magia ,de hecho hay muchos magos que suelen contar chistes en sus rutinas y a su vez muestran grandes actos de magia, una cosa no tiene relación con la otra.
Acá la diferencia esta en que la rutina no podría considerarse Cómica si no se guía por las directrices establecidas en la Comedia. Podríamos hablar de un mago que mezcla la magia con el humor , de un cuenta chistes que ademas hace magia,etc.. Pero en ningún caso de lo que tradicionalmente se conoce como Magia Cómica.

Saludos

----------


## S. Alexander

¡Buenas!

Usamos 'en mi opinión' y similares para no sonar tan bruscos como tú cuando has escrito, como si tan solo nosotros conociéramos la verdad sobre algo y tuviera que ser tomado a rajatabla, como si no hubiera más verdad que la nuestra.

Siento comunicarte que he visto magos cómicos que no corresponden a tu descripción. Supongo que habrán creado un nuevo género, algo así como 'Magia Casi Cómica Pero Que Te Partes La Raja Igual'.

Un abrazo mágico, campeón  :Wink1: 

S. Alexander

----------


## Edo Sánchez

> ¡Buenas!
> 
> Usamos 'en mi opinión' y similares para no sonar tan bruscos como tú cuando has escrito, como si tan solo nosotros conociéramos la verdad sobre algo y tuviera que ser tomado a rajatabla, como si no hubiera más verdad que la nuestra.
> 
> Siento comunicarte que he visto magos cómicos que no corresponden a tu descripción. Supongo que habrán creado un nuevo género, algo así como 'Magia Casi Cómica Pero Que Te Partes La Raja Igual'.
> 
> Un abrazo mágico, campeón 
> 
> S. Alexander


Alexander, como dije mas arriba esto no es "mi punto de vista" sobre la Magia Cómica , sencillamente la Magia Cómica se rige por esos parámetros, pregúntale a cualquiera que sepa un mínimo de historia de la magia y te dirá lo mismo que te he dicho yo. Y yo también he visto a varios magos que dicen hacer Magia Cómica, pero en realidad no están ni cerca.Esto según mi punto de vista pasa por una mal interpretación que ha ocurrido del termino, es cosa de pinchar en youtube y encontraras miles de magos "Cómicos".
Y la verdad es que siento comunicarte que no hace falta el sarcasmo, solo hace falta un poco mas de cultura sobre las cosas que hacemos y repito , muy al contrario de tu "punto de vista" esta no es mi visión de las cosas,simplemente estoy aclarando de que se trata la Magia Cómica, ya que esta se rige por ciertas directrices que cualquiera que lea un poco sabe de que se tratan. Lo que a mi realmente me sorprende es que algunos hagan cosas y ni siquiera sepan porque las hacen,como dijo una vez Pedro Bryce,creo yo que es importante saber quienes ,como y que cosa nos han legado en este arte.

Saludos

----------


## S. Alexander

Capitanchocopanda, no sé si no me has entendido (por ejemplo, en ningún momento he sido sarcástico =S), pero 'desde mi punto de vista' y 'tu visión de las cosas' tienen la misma validez. 

Te pongo un ejemplo: Para un sacerdote Dios existe y niega que sea solo su punto de vista.

Yo no comulgo con poner definiciones a nada de este tipo, porque es como tratar de cercar el cielo. Yo sigo insistiendo en que he visto magos cómicos, y son magos cómicos, que no cumplen tu definición. De esto deduzco que la definición que has dado es incompleta y/o errónea, aunque tenga por supuesto cosas bien.

*Magia*:

'Habilidad de realizar cosas extraordinarias mediante trucos y juegos de manos'
'La que por medio de causas naturales obra efectos extraordinarios que parecen sobrenaturales.'
'Arte, técnica o ciencia oculta con que se pretende producir fenómenos extraordinarios, contrarios a las leyes naturales, valiéndose de ciertos actos o palabras o con la intervención de espíritus o genios' (Del DRAE)

¿Y es eso realmente la magia? Estas definiciones son basura.
Con la magia cómica, lo siento, pero lo mismo. Puedes intentar dar ciertas pautas, pero gracias a la continua innovación y a que afortunadamente hay gente distinta, nunca acertarás del todo.

_'la constante lucha del protagonista frente a las dificultades de la vida'_ He visto magos que hacen magia cómica que no se enfrentan a ni una sola dificultad de la vida y hacen magia cómica.

_'Por lo general es un personaje con vicios y defectos, y en su constante lucha son estos mismos defectos los que generan finales generalmente felices'_ He visto magos que hacen magia cómica en cuyos espectáculos no se perciben los vicios y defectos del personaje salvo cierta 'locura' (por así llamarlo), y dado que no formaba parte de una historia, no tenían un 'final feliz'.

_'En el caso del mago el conflicto por lo general es consigo mismo, luchando por superar sus torpezas cuando en realidad estas acciones en vez de arruinarlo todo terminan causando mas magia aun.'_ He visto magos que hacen magia cómica que no tenían ningún conflicto consigo mismos, no tenían por tanto que luchar contra nada para superar ninguna otra cosa y no producían más magia aún.

_'También me gustaría aclarar que la Magia Cómica no se somete al punto de vista de ustedes'_ ¿Del tuyo sí? Entiendo que no has querido decir eso, pero 'tu visión de las cosas' sigue siendo tu visión de las cosas, subjetiva y limitada, y por tanto ese acto de corrección en el que has afirmado que estamos todos equivocados por completo no tiene lugar.

________________________________________

Dejando ya de lado los contra-argumentos, creo que he encontrado lo que te ha llevado a establecer esas reglas generales: *No has puesto ni un solo mago que hable, has puesto todo números musicales.*

Te animo a buscar, descubrir y disfrutar como hemos disfrutado todos gracias a los vídeos que nos has puesto y a que nos has hecho pensar  :Smile1: 

Un abrazo mágico muy fuerte, campeón  :Wink1: 

S. Alexander

----------


## Edo Sánchez

Primero que todo me gustaría decir que debido a lo impersonal que resulta escribir en un foro las palabras se pueden interpretar de distintas formas, en mi caso voy a tratar de ser un poco mas delicado al momento de decir las cosas para no sonar tan pesado como asumo que muchos piensan que lo soy.
La magia Sergio, se puede someter a distintos puntos de vista , ya que dependiendo de la perspectiva dependerá el origen y sus bases. En un tema como la Magia tu punto de vista tiene cabida y por supuesto el significado de esta puede convertirse en un tema debatible, ahora respecto a lo que es la Magia Cómica, tu punto de vista no existe. Viéndote defender tu postura de la manera en que lo haces es ,y volviendo a la analogía anterior, como si defendieras el hecho de que la Tierra es cuadrada cuando todo aquel que estudio no mucho, solo un poco , sabe que esto no es así.

Tu dices que has visto muchos magos que no calzan en la descripción que yo te doy,yo también he visto varios y la explicacion es sencillamente no hacen Magia Cómica. Hay un gran problema, y es la malinterpretación que se hace del termino, y esto es derechamente producto de una gran ignorancia que existe en una parte de la comunidad mágica. "Magos" que solo se dedican a aprender los métodos pero no los orígenes,magos que hacen cosas y ni siquiera saben porque las hacen ,yo mismo he tenido la oportunidad de ver y hablar con magos con muchos años de magia en el cuerpo pero a la vez con un grado de ignorancia que asombra. Mi pregunta es¿desde cuando la verdad se convierte en verdad solo porque lo hacen muchos? Lo dejo de tarea para la casa, y de verdad, créeme que cuando digo que estas completamente equivocado no es porque "desde mi punto de vista" tu lo estés, es porque la Comedia, se rige por directrices bien claras, las características son fácilmente reconocibles para quien lea un poco sobre el tema, y evidentemente tu aun no has leído nada aun, no obstante sigues hablando sin tener un argumento solido.

Respecto de la constante innovación de la que tu hablas ciertamente que se puede acomodar a los tiempos actuales, pero siempre siguiendo los parámetros que dicta la Comedia, sino sencillamente no es comedia. 

Por ultimo tu me invitas a buscar y descubrir, y yo te invito a dejar la terquedad , leer un poco sobre historia de la magia, no solo aprenderte los juegos , ,leer sobre que trata realmente la Comedia, y en realidad no solamente sobre esto sino que sobre la magia en general ya que desde mi punto de vista (ahora si aplica el "punto de vista" ) el estudiar los orígenes es una señal de respeto no solo hacia quienes han dejado su huella en  la historia sino que es una señal de respeto hacia la magia en general.Cuando hayas leído un poco mas podremos tener un debate con argumentos mas sólidos en lo que se refiere a este tema, no con "puntos de vista". 


Saludos

----------


## fran fortuna

Hola muchachillos! Definir la magia Cómica es un error,y esto es así. Esto ya lo sabían desde la época de los griegos, de hecho Platón, en su obra "La República" en el capítulo 23 dice y cito textualmente "Definir la magia Cómica es un error,y esto es así".
Antes de que sigais leyendo, os avisoq ue todo lo que voy a escribir lo hago sin sarcasmo ni mala leche, sólo que estupidez, la estupidez es el gran motor que mueve el mundo.

Ahora en serio (todo lo serio que pueda hablar del humor). Yo no soy un instruído de la historia de la magia, pero sí diré que la definición de Capitanchocopanda creo se me queda corta por todos lados.
Hablabais de la Comedia (me habéis tocado la Comedia, y mi Comedia es una señortia a quien se le debe tratar con respeto u os destruiré), y la definición que se ha dado de Magia Cómica encaja perfectamente con la definición de la comedia y tragicomedia griega (Esquilo fue uno de los dramaturgos griegos que ayudó a acuñar y consolidar este término, aunque lo suyo era más la tragedia a lo bestia, os pongo un aquí enlace sobre una tia cómica que hice sobre él en "El Estafador", y de paso me doy un poco de autobombo...¡Fiesta!).

Las cosas han cambiado un poco desde Esquilo, ahora hay carros que se mueven sin caballos y pájaros de hierro que vuelan...esas cosas. La Comedia en general también vale que Charlot tenía un trasfondo trágico que resolvía con humor, pero no así en muchos gags de los Monty Phyton. Si la comedia es la salida cómica a una vicisitud de la vida, en que lugar deja eso a monologuistas de la talla de Gila, que no aportaba una salida cómica a una situación crítica, sino todo lo contrario; dotaba de lógica una realidad que describía como absurda (como por ejemplo aquello de que le adoptaron unos marqueses tan ricos que se hacían las radiografías al óleo).

A ver, lo que vengo a decir es que la comedia no se puede definir como lo has hecho. Esa definición está buscada para una situación teatral muy concreta, esas son las reglas del teatro clásico. Y tanto la Magia, como el Teatro como Absolutamente todas las artes han cambiado. Así que no se pueden seguir usando las mismas reglas de hace 2000 años. No soy ningún teórico de la magia, ni historiador de la magia (y la historia está para no repetirla, acordaos de esto), pero vamos si la definición de magia cómica es la que has dado y no admite discusión, pues habrá que cambiarla.

Y ahora para relajar toda la tensión voy a poner un video de dos viejas peleando, porque es algo que me hace mucha risa.

Old Women Funny Fight - YouTube

----------


## S. Alexander

No voy a volver a repetir lo que ya he defendido. Precisamente por la terquedad...

Capitán, no me conoce usted lo suficiente como para juzgar que no me intereso por la historia de la magia y todo lo paralelo. Tengo libros de historia de la magia exclusivamente, comencé por el 51 Magos y un Fakir de Cuenca que me descubrió ese mundo, me he leído cien mil veces el libro de Bernat sobre Cataluña y sobre Madrid, y así varias obras. Insisto, el juicio de mon capitain ha sido prematuro.

Un abrazo mágico :P

S. Alexander

----------


## eidanyoson

Con la salvedad de que no tengo ni idéa de qué es  qué no es la magia cómica, ni ninguna, me atrevo a decir que que las reglas están para saltárselas ciuando se sepa cómo hacerlas y para ello hay que conocerlas, además.

 Como esto no se entiende, diré que existen 6000 millones de religiones en el mundo, una por persona, y por ende, 6000 millones de cómicos más o menos frustrados que harán reir o no a los otros 5999.999.999.

 Y por supuesto, que la razón es una entre 6000 millones y la tuya no es la mía y la mía nunca será la tuya. 

Somos así el género humano.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Sin querer ser el que entrega la manzana de la discordia, lo que dice Capitanchocopanda como una verdad, no lo es tanto. Me parece que confunde una definición con un arquetipo...

Tanto es así, que ni siquiera la FISM tiene claro qué es la magia cómica. De hecho se planteó la supresión de la mágica cómica en las competiciones porque entienden que es una forma de presentación (a través del humor, todo tipo de humor) y que debería competir en las categorías generales en las que se encuadre el número.

Si nadie puede realmente definir la magia de cerca, de salón, mentalismo... sin quedarse en rasgos generales difusos, más complicado todavía sería querer encajonar la magia cómica en un único guión.

Siempre es mejor abrir la puerta a la duda que creer en una verdad demasiado rígida.

----------


## ardogwyddon

Como tengo (tenía) el pelo rizado vamos a rizar el rizo, dijo el erizo. Sin ánimo de no ser cómico ni trágico y, aun habiendo puesto de manifiesto mi manifiesto, coincido con el resto de compañeros en que no se puede -o debe- clasificar la magia cómica ya que no todo el mundo se ríe de lo mismo ni con lo mismo. Aparte habría que, como dije  digo digo diego, estudiar o encontrar la definición apropiada para definir el humor y después adaptarla (fusionarla) a la magia. Por qué digo esto, porque la definición de "comedia" que se ha planteado aquí ha sido sacada del drama (tal y como muestra la Wikipedia) sin pararse a analizar el concepto de "Humor". _El humor es definido como el modo de presentar, enjuiciar o comentar la realidad, resaltando el lado cómico, risueño o ridículo de las cosas_  (Wikipedia)

Generalizando un poco si entendemos _magia cómica como un espectáculo de humor_ se rompen todas las pautas antes expuestas por el compañero *Capitanchocopanda*  ya que, para hacer magia cómica (unipersonal), hay que conocer y saber aplicar los mecanismos del humor a la vez que navegamos con nuestra magia en los lindes de la comedia. A lo largo de la historia de la magia (y de la humanidad) se han dado situaciones en las que el mago, como personaje, se ha enfrentado a retos, ha luchado y presentado vicios que le han hecho vivir situaciones tanto cómicas como dramáticas o, simple y llanamente, su propia magia ha sido objeto de risa (ej: Lombotton en Harry Potter era el típico mago patoso al que al final le salen las cosas). 

Por lo tanto si voy andando por un escenario y piso los cordones de mis zapatos cayéndome de bruces habré creado una situación cómica que resuelvo mágicamente: atándome los zapatos. 

Otro ejemplo sería presentar  de manera cómica un elemento mágico (o que me sirve para hacer magia) _ "voy a hacer este juego con las cenizas de mi padre. Sé que son suyas porque son negras"_ (de mi propio espectáculo).

Para convertirlo en más mágico podría realizar un cambio de color de un pañuelo, pero el pañuelo se transformaría en ropa interior de mujer, dándonos una situación cómica y mágica por partes iguales que terminaría siendo mágica o cómica dependiendo del remate que quisiéramos darle (el concepto de remate está sacado de la comedia Stand Up)

Partiendo de la base de que la magia de por sí tiene un lado cómico sin necesidad de apoyarse en otras artes, pienso que para poder hablar de un número de magia cómica tendríamos que respondernos a la siguiente pregunta: * ¿Cómo queremos que el público libere la tensión en nuestro número de magia?*  (no es válida la teoría de la masturbación) Si la tensión se libera mediante la risa ya tendríamos la respuesta y el público habrá visto a un mago con el que no ha parado de reír. 

Antes de que me llamen "el mago charlas" o "Charli el mago" aquí dejo un par de vídeos. El primero es de MagicTaps en el que tenemos un número de magia cómica en el que se combinan la comicidad del absurdo mágico y la situación cómica dentro de la magia.




El segundo vídeo es de Silvester the Jester y se utiliza el absurdo para crear magia.

----------


## Edo Sánchez

Esta muy interesante lo que he leído hasta ahora, cuando vuelva del trabajo voy a tratar de hacerme el tiempo como para leer con calma todo lo que se ha escrito y tratar de ampliar el debate. 

Saludos a todos.

----------


## artipielago

calsetin, gracias por el aporte, por suerte y gracia de dios yo soy mas bien de los caraduras que se atreven rapido y tengo ciertocarisma que he cultivado en los caminos de la vida. Pero realmente es importante un poco de teoria sobre el tema del humor. Lo importante es priorizar la magia, qué es lo que hacemos, lo otro es saber leer al publico. En mi corta experiencia en la magia (lo hago como hobbye cuando viajo en tren a quienes viajan junto a mi o a veces en el trabajo a conocidos) he tenido la oportunidad de encontrarme con gente desconocida que casualmente estaba pasando un mal momento, de los malos de verdad, y con la magia he logrado cambiarles el humor a menos por un buen rato. y no fue necesario ser chistoso, simplemente ser amable, un poco misterioso y dinamico en la ejecucion de la rutina que es lo que lo hace entretenido. como me enseño alguien a travez de you tube, lo importante es ser uno mismo porque siendo auténticos no vamos a tener temor de equivocarnos (pues sabemos perfectamente como somos y como pensamos o actuamos) y esto nos dara seguridad, y la seguridad se trasmite y el espectador la decodifica como experiencia  en sintesis si te paras frente a tu publico realmente seguro de lo que vas a hacer , apenas hayas empesado tu presentacion ellos sentiran que estan frente a un mago de verdad uno que sabe de que está hablando y luego si por casualidad te equivocas ellos  lo podras remendar como si fuera parte del show, elos no lo sabran porq ellos no saben qué rutina preparaste

----------


## artipielago

amén.

----------


## milolawless

revivo este topic solo para decir que o eres mago o eres humorista es el gran error y aqui se da mucho tipos que se disfrazan de magos para hacer humor pero no hacen magia al final solo hacen humor y creo que es un error y un horror dentro de la magia

----------


## Iban

> revivo este topic solo para decir que o eres mago o eres humorista es el gran error y aqui se da mucho tipos que se disfrazan de magos para hacer humor pero no hacen magia al final solo hacen humor y creo que es un error y un horror dentro de la magia


No has oído hablar de Kayto, ¿verdad?

Lo suponía.

La próxima vez cuenta hasta tres antes de ponerte a escribir sin ton ni son.

----------


## Ritxi

> revivo este topic solo para decir que o eres mago o eres humorista es el gran error y aqui se da mucho tipos que se disfrazan de magos para hacer humor pero no hacen magia al final solo hacen humor y creo que es un error y un horror dentro de la magia


¿Porque?

La importante será que el personaje esté trabajado y el humor y la magia sea de calidad no la cantidad que hay de una u otra cosa, ¿no?

----------

